# Focused Heel- Canemo Dog?



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

So, I have done luring and similar but without a club at the moment (Covid), I am looking for real detailed instruction step-by-step on focused heel. I like what I've seen of Canemo Dog free videos, and I am thinking about buying the focused heel course. It is a year of step by step, with input. 

I am just looking for input from anyone who has used this course, or even other recommendations. While I understand very well the basics of dog training, engagement, and motivation the focused heel is something I really want to learn all the ins-and-outs and show off that prancy fancy heel I know my dog has in her! She quite a flashy, nice mover.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

The first thing I would do is decide on whether you want to train a service/flip finish to the static heel position or an AKC finish where the dog comes to heel by going behind you. I prefer a service finish which is more difficult to train. I recommend teaching the service finish and start by having the dog sit in front of you. Then, use food to lure to the static heel position while applying opposition reflex on the leash, pulling it in your right hand toward your right hip. This will encourage the dog to pull in the opposite direction, which is toward your left hip or the heel position. It is easier said than done and requires practice, patience and usually someone who knows how to use this approach to help you. Regardless of what finish you choose, I would start with the finish to a static heel using food and marking with your voice or a clicker when ever the dog moves into the exact correct position and is making eye contact. When the dog moves to the static heel position correctly and makes eye contact and you mark and reward, continue marking and rewarding with food if the dog continues to make eye contact or after breaking eye contact goes back to it. At first, you will do this for short periods and then release the dog. I like to release and teach the dog to spin in a circle very quickly using food as a lure to get the dog to spin and then go back to a finish to the static heel and repeat. You will have to do a ton of this before the dog becomes flashy and proficient (provided the dog has good food drive.) You also have to decide what type of head position that you want. Some people prefer the dog looking more straight up and others prefer the dog look more at an angle. Either way, you have to work on only reinforcing correct positioning. From there you go with one step and stop and the dog should automatically sit in the focused static heel and then progress to two steps, etc.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Muskeg said:


> So, I have done luring and similar but without a club at the moment (Covid), I am looking for real detailed instruction step-by-step on focused heel. I like what I've seen of Canemo Dog free videos, and I am thinking about buying the focused heel course. It is a year of step by step, with input.
> 
> I am just looking for input from anyone who has used this course, or even other recommendations. While I understand very well the basics of dog training, engagement, and motivation the focused heel is something I really want to learn all the ins-and-outs and show off that prancy fancy heel I know my dog has in her! She quite a flashy, nice mover.


I haven't looked at that course but he is highly respected. I learned in person with my trainers. You might want to look at Dave Kroyer's site too. 

Typically a heel foundation is started ad a puppy with luring. Get a mirror. Even a cheap wall mirror so you can see what the dog is doing.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks! I kind of have the pieces in place, but I need help putting them together! I did a lot of luring as a pup, and reward for correct position (find the leg), but now need to clear up some things for her. Sadly no club right now, due to Covid (was planning to go this spring, but that is postponed) but buying a mirror is a good idea, too. And video-taping myself. 

If I do go ahead with an online course, I'll try to update how it goes. I know many people must be looking for online courses at the moment. I like Ivan B, as well, but am really looking for focused heel specifics.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Muskeg said:


> Thanks! I kind of have the pieces in place, but I need help putting them together! I did a lot of luring as a pup, and reward for correct position (find the leg), but now need to clear up some things for her. Sadly no club right now, due to Covid (was planning to go this spring, but that is postponed) but buying a mirror is a good idea, too. And video-taping myself.
> 
> If I do go ahead with an online course, I'll try to update how it goes. I know many people must be looking for online courses at the moment. I like Ivan B, as well, but am really looking for focused heel specifics.


Whew! $529, and then you don’t permanently
Have it? Only a year?? Let me know if it’s worth it. Seems steep when Dave is $10/month but might have additional info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Muskeg said:


> Thanks! I kind of have the pieces in place, but I need help putting them together! I did a lot of luring as a pup, and reward for correct position (find the leg), but now need to clear up some things for her. Sadly no club right now, due to Covid (was planning to go this spring, but that is postponed) but buying a mirror is a good idea, too. And video-taping myself.
> 
> If I do go ahead with an online course, I'll try to update how it goes. I know many people must be looking for online courses at the moment. I like Ivan B, as well, but am really looking for focused heel specifics.


Ivan’s first dvd series has info on heeling and he has a newer video out about competitive heeling on his site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Canemo is $529? Is that only for hte heeling?


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> Canemo is $529? Is that only for hte heeling?


Yupp










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

I want a money back guarantee for that price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So $45/month for "lessons". That's not terrible. I have n't looked at Dave's heeling program online. I can try to do that this weekend. And for $10/month, you have access to all components of the sport.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, it is pricey, but considering the $$ (and time) I'd pay for gas, and then private lessons with an expert trainer "locally" (at least 2 hours away), it's quite reasonable. I guess I feel like I need hand holding, with a step-by-step process. I'm competitive and a bit of a perfectionist. I like what I've watched of Canemo Dog- it works for me and my learning style.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I feel like the focused heel is the basis of everything. Get that right, you have a foundation for all sport. Understand the process, you'll understand how to train, motivate, and work a dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There really is no secret to a focused heel.
1. Engagement
2. Reward line
3. Don't set the dog up for failure and push it to far.
4. Use a mirror to make sure you are rewarding correct position.

Canemo has a very good reputation as a trainer. and I agree. if you look at teh monthly break down, it's not that expensive when taking into consideration travel costs and trainer fees. Are you able to send videos to them for critiques? Feedback from them? If that's included in the price, I'd say go for it.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> So $45/month for "lessons". That's not terrible. I have n't looked at Dave's heeling program online. I can try to do that this weekend. And for $10/month, you have access to all components of the sport.


I don’t know, maybe it’s worth it? Could be. I won’t be the first one to try though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nscullin said:


> I don’t know, maybe it’s worth it? Could be. I won’t be the first one to try though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pssttt...Nick...this thread is about Muskeg's choices. LOL


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> Pssttt...Nick...this thread is about Muskeg's choices. LOL


True true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

